# CRAFTSMAN 120-Volt 3-Amp Random Orbital Sander



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

After probably 8 years my Porter Cable ROS needed to be replaced. It was a great sander and I planned to get another PC but didn't see anything as good from them being offered. After researching I decided on the DEWALT 3 Amp Corded 5 in. Variable Speed Random Orbital Sander Model# DWE6423. https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-3-Amp-Corded-5-in-Variable-Speed-Random-Orbital-Sander-DWE6423/311528803I didn't find one locally (I wish we had a Home Depot here) so in case of a return I went with its cousin the CRAFTSMAN 120-Volt 3-Amp Random Orbital Sander at Lowes. https://www.lowes.com/pd/CRAFTSMAN-120-Volt-3-Amps-Random-Orbital-Sander/1000596265 One thing about Lowes, they have less of what I want but they stand behind what they sell 100%! Except for the Craftsman not having variable speed they are very much like th Dewalt.

The short review after one project. Really nice. comfortable in the hand, powerfull, does the work while you just guide it, stays cool, good velcro on the pad making paper changes easy and dependable, didn't use the Dust Bag (Understand it does well) for dust collection but used Rockler's 1 1/2" additional dust port adapters and hose and it all worked great, decent cord length, didn't leave you numb after an hour.... most importantly it gave the project a professional smooth finish..... worth the money at $50.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I hope the Craftsman brand comes back in quality as it once was and the CS follows too.
HErb


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

I read a review about a year ago in Fine Woodworking that did a comarison on all the 5" sanders and Craftsman came out on top so it looks like you are lucky you didn't get the DeWalt.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I bought the same Craftsman model after the FWW review and haven't had any complaints.......yet. I use sanding blocks more often then not but the short while I did use the ROS it performed well. If it lives up to the previous Craftsman tools of old we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Smorko (Dec 14, 2020)

I read an article about the best sanders in 2020. Makita had the best grade... The website had great articles about sanders, and what can you do with them. I learned the technique on how to do floors in my house properly. That stuff really is useful, and you have to put some effort into cleaning the surface of the wood before continuing. It is important that you do everything properly in your house, because if something is done improperly, it will bother you afterwards. The floor that squeaks is one of the most annoying things, it has to be done properly.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Marco,
I bought the same unit after reading a review in a magazine I think it was Fine WW. I have been using it for over a year now and although in Canada it costs $79, it was well rated and less than the Bosch I was looking at. I have let some of my students try it they all likes it as well. I guess it just feels strange buying a Craftsman but not at Sears. In Quebec we don't have Lowes but we have Rona and Reno-Depot which they also own.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

MYB506 said:


> I read a review about a year ago in Fine Woodworking that did a comarison on all the 5" sanders and Craftsman came out on top so it looks like you are lucky you didn't get the DeWalt.


Every cabinet shop,I know uses the Dewalt. When the PC332-333 sanders started disappearing shops had to move to a new sander.. it's not because it sands that makes it a good sander it's what's left to finish...

I know of no shops using Craftsman sanders and haven't seen a shop use craftsman tools since the early 80's..

When I started in the early 80's, craftsman and Stanley power tools were being phased out. Good tools in their prime, but couldn't keep up with more professional tools.


----------



## Herbert87 (Feb 18, 2021)

Here I agree with you, I have an orbital sander and I'm satisfied. For the projects I do, this sander does a great job. My model have adjustable speed control (about 12,000 orbits per minute) settings and I see a pretty big advantage here, because when you work on a particularly tricky area and you want greater control a slower speed, it is useful, but a faster pace will obviously enable you to work much more quickly – so having the choice will make the tool much more versatile. My model cost me around 130$ and it works perfectly so far, like it's new.


----------

